# TCoD Christmas:D



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

In this here thread, I would love to hear what you all want for Christmas, then after Christmas we can tell what we got. Sound good? M'kay. 
if you don't celebrate christmas, just write what you want in general.

I want an Xbox 360 and Fallout 3 (:D), also I want everyone to have a super happy Christmas time. :l 
not really anything else.

GO!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 20, 2009)

Un cactusito.

Plus I just got a dog, if that counts.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

you want a cactus? O____o 


YUUUS doggy counts. Is it foofeh?


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I had asked for things like a laptop and a portfolio case and other cool things for college, but we are apparently going to wait until there are college sales for those things.

So then I was at a loss for things to ask for, so I just asked for a DSi and made a list of DS games that seemed interesting. I think it was mostly Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright games with Phantasy Star 0 and Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Phoenix Wright games


_yessssssssssss_

All I really want this year is money so I can buy books/video games in the future. xD And another cat, but that's not happening.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 20, 2009)

> Is it foofeh?


Kinda. He's at least _mostly_ a Yellow Lab. He was just wandering around, no tags or even a collar. His name is Buddy, which is what we called him before he even had a name.

And yes, I want a cactus. It would make a wonderful weapon if someone sneaks into my room. :}


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Kinda. He's at least _mostly_ a Yellow Lab. He was just wandering around, no tags or even a collar. His name is Buddy, which is what we called him before he even had a name.
> 
> And yes, I want a cactus. It would make a wonderful weapon if someone sneaks into my room. :}


True. Good job taking in a stray 'nanimal


Leafpool said:


> _yessssssssssss_
> 
> All I really want this year is money so I can buy books/video games in the future. xD And another cat, but that's not happening.


xD I asked for money because I knew I wouldn't just outright get a 360. :0


Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Well I had asked for things like a laptop and a portfolio case and other cool things for college, but we are apparently going to wait until there are college sales for those things.
> 
> So then I was at a loss for things to ask for, so I just asked for a DSi and made a list of DS games that seemed interesting. I think it was mostly Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright games with Phantasy Star 0 and Spirit Tracks.


I played a demo of Professor Layton and the Mysterious Box or something, it was pretty good.

Phantasy Star, I've never played. D: Is it good?

LoZ:Spirit Tracks looks like a good game. They're going with having a partner the WHOLE GAEM !!!!Oneone!!1!!!eleventy-one!!!!!1

Didn't that happen already with TP? o_O;;


----------



## J.T. (Dec 20, 2009)

A dog.

Failing that, money and Wii Points. Maybe Team Fortress 2, while crossing my fingers for it to work on this computer.

I am so easy to buy gifts for.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

J.T. said:


> A dog.
> 
> Failing that, money and Wii Points. Maybe Team Fortress 2, while crossing my fingers for it to work on this computer.
> 
> I am so easy to buy gifts for.


Oh. Team Fortress 2 on Steam is 50% off until (I think) December 22.  I have a laptop and games are really hard to play on it >:l That's the only reason I want a 360, I'd rather have Fallout 3 for pc (I would MOD that bitch so 
epically :DD. But i enjoy using a controller more. 

Speaking of which....

Does anyone know of any good controllers that are usable on a computer?(PC, Windows Vista)


----------



## Scyther (Dec 20, 2009)

An iPod and a cellphone. Which I'm pretty sure I'm getting, because I saw them before they got wrapped. :P


----------



## Green (Dec 20, 2009)

My list:

-A narwhal
-A cat
-A cactus
-Gift cards
-Cash
-A laptop mouse


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 20, 2009)

well, all i want for christmas is for everyone i know to be happy. i gave some gifts out this week; i got a really strong reaction out of them. they also gave me some thoroughly rad gifts in return, tangible and otherwise.

i guess this year, i'm just happy to still be around. i've been through some really low moods this year. some people around me have been really supportive of me in handling my anxiety. i owe a lot to them. even if they don't always understand what's up, they're very willing to keep an ear out for me and lend a hand if i need it. i'm so thankful to know the people i do. i don't really want gifts, though i'm getting them. my mom bought me some new clothes, while my dad's gifts are surprises.

this christmas, i think i'm just going to write a few messages to people. i didn't get to tell these people how grateful i am of them before school let out; i'll take the time to do that.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 20, 2009)

I pretty much just asked for clothes. And something involving a video game. Something like that. :] I didn't really want much this year; actually, it was my goal to get more presents for my parents than they are giving to me. I think I might be able to accomplish this, seeing as the only presents under the tree are for them. :D

I got an early Christmas gift from my roommate. It was an awesome sweater. :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 20, 2009)

I already got a fancy fedora thing. I'm good. Going with Mercy here, I wanna get my folks something nice.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my new bed. c: I love it. So much.

And I want more money so I can totally spoil Jordan :( but alas!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my friend a piece of string because she got me one for my birthday.

:3


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

Scyther said:


> An iPod and a cellphone. Which I'm pretty sure I'm getting, because I saw them before they got wrapped. :P


haha you sneaky devil. ;] i have an iPod and they're nice. It's nice to have music whenever you want it. :D Cellys are funn too cause I gets to text a certain person *cough* Alaskan*cough*


OreosFTW said:


> My list:
> 
> -A narwhal
> -A cat
> ...


Interesting list. I'd go with the first, or last one. :>


foreign contaminant said:


> well, all i want for christmas is for everyone i know to be happy. i gave some gifts out this week; i got a really strong reaction out of them. they also gave me some thoroughly rad gifts in return, tangible and otherwise.
> 
> i guess this year, i'm just happy to still be around. i've been through some really low moods this year. some people around me have been really supportive of me in handling my anxiety. i owe a lot to them. even if they don't always understand what's up, they're very willing to keep an ear out for me and lend a hand if i need it. i'm so thankful to know the people i do. i don't really want gifts, though i'm getting them. my mom bought me some new clothes, while my dad's gifts are surprises.
> 
> this christmas, i think i'm just going to write a few messages to people. i didn't get to tell these people how grateful i am of them before school let out; i'll take the time to do that.


Tangible or otherwise? kinky. xD just kidding. I like your style, not many people are appreciative these days and It's nice to know you and most of the rest of TCoD care.


Mercedes said:


> I pretty much just asked for clothes. And something involving a video game. Something like that. :] I didn't really want much this year; actually, it was my goal to get more presents for my parents than they are giving to me. I think I might be able to accomplish this, seeing as the only presents under the tree are for them. :D
> 
> I got an early Christmas gift from my roommate. It was an awesome sweater. :D


Your dog wants a muffin :3 This is nice too. Carin' aboot your parents and whatn't :] it put's a big smile on my face.


RandomTyphoon said:


> I already got a fancy fedora thing. I'm good. Going with Mercy here, I wanna get my folks something nice.


Sharing is caring. :DDD What do you want to get them?


Tailsy said:


> I got my new bed. c: I love it. So much.
> 
> And I want more money so I can totally spoil Jordan :( but alas!


o_O;;  my name is Jordan. :D SPOILZ MEH. nah but srsly. :D sweet. my bed is fluffeh and huuuuge.


Leafpool said:


> I got my friend a piece of string because she got me one for my birthday.
> 
> :3


best. christmas present. ever!
[/jealous]


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 20, 2009)

An iPod touch, which I waited in line for and got on Black Friday, and a Warbringer T shirt and hoodie, which I ordered online. So I already know my wishes came true. I guess some iTunes cards would be nice...I have a few albums I wanna buy.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> An iPod touch, which I waited in line for and got on Black Friday, and a Warbringer T shirt and hoodie, which I ordered online. So I already know my wishes came true. I guess some iTunes cards would be nice...I have a few albums I wanna buy.


What kind of music?


----------



## Flora (Dec 20, 2009)

The only specific thing I wanted was for my parents to let me go to Hershey Park on New Years Eve for a concert.  May actually be getting it :)

My friend got me a CD with songs from the musical version of Beauty and the Beast. Very happy!


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 20, 2009)

Mew~ said:


> What kind of music?


Thrash metal.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 20, 2009)

Me/Blastoise iz bruvas, and Buddy is so awesome!

Anyway,IWANTAPONYANDSUMBALLERINASLIPPERS.......................Sorry, I vant:

-DS games
-Barnes&Noble gift card
-A TRAMPOLINE 4 mah doggies


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 20, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Kinda. He's at least _mostly_ a Yellow Lab. He was just wandering around, no tags or even a collar. His name is Buddy, which is what we called him before he even had a name.
> 
> And yes, I want a cactus. It would make a wonderful weapon if someone sneaks into my room. :}


Heh....Nice thing. But I suggest you keep a steak knife under you're pillow for backup. 

An HD video camera. I might start some wierd videos on youtube. 

Eh, you will think this is wierd but.........
A grappling dummy!? I am training to get my black belt, and I need something to pound on for practice! 

Lots of useless crap.....A lot of crap that is useless!


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

steele said:


> Heh....Nice thing. But I suggest you keep a steak knife under you're pillow for backup.
> 
> An HD video camera. I might start some wierd videos on youtube.
> 
> ...


Meh. I can see how that would be useful. I wonder where would FIND a grappling dummy? o_O;;


uber charizard said:


> Me/Blastoise iz bruvas, and Buddy is so awesome!
> 
> Anyway,IWANTAPONYANDSUMBALLERINASLIPPERS.......................Sorry, I vant:
> 
> ...


Are you blood brothers?  What Ds games? Barnes&Noble is ossom
TAMPOLINE FOR DOGGIES?


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> Thrash metal.


Hmm, I'm not really into that kinda stuffs. But i listen to EEEEVERYthing... 'cept country. Country makes me angreh


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 20, 2009)

You would find a grappling dummy in a catolog, or a wierd store....

And why are you not into thrash!?
*Sings thrash metal songs in a horrible voice* 
Do you like my voiceeee? And I listen to some country, but same here. MOST OF IT MAKES ME VERY ANGRY!


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, usually it's because my sister just plays it to annoy me. :/ and EVERY song is about the same thing.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 20, 2009)

SAME HERE! My sister has a playlist of two country songs I hate, from two people I hate....... Oh, I forgot another thing I want.........

MOOOOOONNNNEEEEEEEEEEEYYYY!!!!! AND LOTS OF IT!!! Oh, how I LOVE money.... $_$


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

i think everyone does.


----------



## Minish (Dec 20, 2009)

I... didn't actually ask for anything. XD;

I have no idea why... I just don't really have anything I want. No idea what I'm going to get now...


----------



## Barubu (Dec 20, 2009)

> Are you blood brothers? What Ds games? Barnes&Noble is ossom
> TAMPOLINE FOR DOGGIES?


Yes,Basically anything pokemon,yes it is, and yes.(my doggies ist hyper)


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

uber charizard said:


> Yes,Basically anything pokemon,yes it is, and yes.(my doggies ist hyper)


Cool rival brudders, SSHG?, I've never seen a trampoline for dogs :/


Cirrus said:


> I... didn't actually ask for anything. XD;
> 
> I have no idea why... I just don't really have anything I want. No idea what I'm going to get now...


I usually don't either but I just pick something. D: I usually don't get what I want anyways so It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 20, 2009)

There's not much I want this year, really. My mom offered me a new watch, but mine still ticks, so I don't see a need to replace it. Sure, I could use a bit more money, but who couldn't?

A merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

Storm said:


> There's not much I want this year, really. My mom offered me a new watch, but mine still ticks, so I don't see a need to replace it. Sure, I could use a bit more money, but who couldn't?
> 
> A merry Christmas to all.


I always scratch my watches D:

Same to you. <3:



I really want everyone to have a Merry Christmas or whatever other holiday you celebrate.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh no, my watch is ruined as far as appearances go. The face isn't too scratched, but the band and everything have seen better days.

I think it adds character, though, especially as it's a Swiss Army watch.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 20, 2009)

Storm said:


> Oh no, my watch is ruined as far as appearances go. The face isn't too scratched, but the band and everything have seen better days.
> 
> I think it adds character, though, especially as it's a Swiss Army watch.


xD nice. I had this watch that was  super epic but got my head slammed into the wall and i hit my watch and it broke.

is it weird that I was more mad about my watch being broken than my head being slammed into a wall?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 21, 2009)

I've asked my parents for a couple of DVDs for Christmas. When I asked, my mother said "But I don't _like_ DVDs!". My sister and I are working on explaining to her that the point of presents is that the person _you're buying them for _likes it.

I celebrated Christmas with my housemates last night because we all left for home today, and they got me some fantastic stuff. Among other things, Buffy and High School Musical Top Trumps, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, a Bowling for Soup CD and S1 of A Bit of Fry & Laurie. I have such good friends <3


----------



## Barubu (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted by uber charizard
> Yes,Basically anything pokemon,yes it is, and yes.(my doggies ist hyper)





> Cool rival brudders, SSHG?, I've never seen a trampoline for dogs :/


Yeah (i would pwn him in ASB), i want HG/he wants SS, and I don't think they've made one but that would be coolz!


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 21, 2009)

uber charizard said:


> Yeah (i would pwn him in ASB), i want HG/he wants SS, and I don't think they've made one but that would be coolz!


Lol, true. But I don't think the dogs would like it. :/


Dannichu said:


> I've asked my parents for a couple of DVDs for Christmas. When I asked, my mother said "But I don't _like_ DVDs!". My sister and I are working on explaining to her that the point of presents is that the person _you're buying them for _likes it.
> 
> I celebrated Christmas with my housemates last night because we all left for home today, and they got me some fantastic stuff. Among other things, Buffy and High School Musical Top Trumps, Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, a Bowling for Soup CD and S1 of A Bit of Fry & Laurie. I have such good friends <3


You do have good friends, indeed.

Your mother doesn't know about Christmas?


----------



## Flora (Dec 21, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> The only specific thing I wanted was for my parents to let me go to Hershey Park on New Years Eve for a concert. May actually be getting it :)


Mom informed me that it might be dangerous to drive three hours on New Year's Eve

So instead she's letting me pick a Broadway musical to see at some point next year :)


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 22, 2009)

Mew~ said:


> xD nice. I had this watch that was  super epic but got my head slammed into the wall and i hit my watch and it broke.
> 
> is it weird that I was more mad about my watch being broken than my head being slammed into a wall?


Eh.......0_o....
Well, I would be more mad about my watch breaking, but I DO find it wierd that you got slammed into the wall.....O.K. I take that back. I get slammed into the wall pretty often.....


----------



## Barubu (Dec 22, 2009)

here iz ar Dogie!

	
	
		
		
	


	




Isn't he foofeh?!


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 22, 2009)

I know for a fact that I'm getting a 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube though. Other than that I have no idea. There are a bunch of books I want but for some reason I never want to tell my parents I want them because I feel they'll laugh at me for wanting books or something. They probably wouldn't but oh well.

I never really want anything for Christmas though. I can never think of anything I do want, and a lot of what I get is usually something I don't want (as horrible as I sound to say that). I mean usually what I want is video games, but there aren't any I want. Then what I get is video games, but the kind I really dislike, like third party Wii Sports clones. Although despite this, I prefer Christmas to birthdays due to the fact that I usually get more presents, and I prefer birthdays more because then I can concentrate on getting one person a present as opposed to everyone. I probably sound pretty selfish saying that really. I would simply not celebrate Christmas but then my family, while not religious, would probably not approve since it's tradition and all that. I really don't see much point in all the gift giving, especially since a lot of it is to people you barely even know. With birthdays, if it's someone who you're close enough to to remember their birthday, then you'd probably want to give them something anyway.

Anyway, I'll stop with the negativity. I guess it would be neat to get a new computer since my current one turns itself off all the time and takes an age to turn on, but I'm getting one for my birthday next year so there wouldn't be much of a point in that. Maybe gloves as well, I have a nice scarf and coat but my hands are always freezing.

For Christmas I bought everyone in my year some Quality Street on the last day of term. As expected, people thought I was trying to buy friendship, but I don't really care. I miss the days of not having lessons and watching DVDs instead during the last week, but it isn't a great loss, as I've been doing better activities like helping to run a stall as the Christmas fair (I got Pokémon Blue from there, now I have almost every game!) and taking part in the debating society's Christmas party thingy. I may not like the getting gifts part of Christmas but I sure do love the spirit.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably getting a camera and some rubles for my trip to Russia in February. Other than that just whatever people feel like giving me because I never got round to coming up with anything I wanted.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Probably getting a camera and some rubles for my trip to Russia in February. Other than that just whatever people feel like giving me because I never got round to coming up with anything I wanted.


Why are you going to Russia? A family holiday or a school trip or what? I always wanted to go there D:


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Mom informed me that it might be dangerous to drive three hours on New Year's Eve
> 
> So instead she's letting me pick a Broadway musical to see at some point next year :)


Sweet. What are you thinking of going to?



steele said:


> Eh.......0_o....
> Well, I would be more mad about my watch breaking, but I DO find it wierd that you got slammed into the wall.....O.K. I take that back. I get slammed into the wall pretty often.....


I don't get slammed into the wall except by punks who NEVER do it again. :/ Sorry, if I went to your school I'd help :D No one messes with me, which is useful on those really crappy days where you want to lay out(kick the S out of) people who are dumbasses. :l


uber charizard said:


> here iz ar Dogie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE ISSS FOOFEH. He looks fun to pet. :D


Rasrap Smurf said:


> I know for a fact that I'm getting a 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube though. Other than that I have no idea. There are a bunch of books I want but for some reason I never want to tell my parents I want them because I feel they'll laugh at me for wanting books or something. They probably wouldn't but oh well.
> 
> I never really want anything for Christmas though. I can never think of anything I do want, and a lot of what I get is usually something I don't want (as horrible as I sound to say that). I mean usually what I want is video games, but there aren't any I want. Then what I get is video games, but the kind I really dislike, like third party Wii Sports clones. Although despite this, I prefer Christmas to birthdays due to the fact that I usually get more presents, and I prefer birthdays more because then I can concentrate on getting one person a present as opposed to everyone. I probably sound pretty selfish saying that really. I would simply not celebrate Christmas but then my family, while not religious, would probably not approve since it's tradition and all that. I really don't see much point in all the gift giving, especially since a lot of it is to people you barely even know. With birthdays, if it's someone who you're close enough to to remember their birthday, then you'd probably want to give them something anyway.
> 
> ...


Nice. :D You seem like a very nice and caring person, It is nice to see people like you these days, when most people couldn't give a crap about others to save their asses. 


Mike the Foxhog said:


> Probably getting a camera and some rubles for my trip to Russia in February. Other than that just whatever people feel like giving me because I never got round to coming up with anything I wanted.


RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA I LOVE RUSSIA TAKE ME


Rasrap Smurf said:


> Why are you going to Russia? A family holiday or a school trip or what? I always wanted to go there D:


RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA!

:D  This may stir controversy, but I LIKED when it was communistic, Not from a citizen stand point, but I guess I admired the BALLS it took. :/ When I think about it, I think that I liked how everyone was equal (for better or for worse:/) and how much teamwork there was. 

BUTTT then again..... Soviet Russia DID kinda suck, and was horrible.
BUTTT also, you only hear about the BAD things they did. ((not that many good things occurred, but....you know..))

*as they drive past a ruined, abandoned apartment building*
Jonathan: What is that?
Alex: Soviets.
Jonathan: Well, what happened?
Alex: _ Independence._




*exhales* sorry. :/


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2009)

Wartortle said:


> Sweet. What are you thinking of going to?


Probably Phantom of the Opera.

Unless my mom is lying to me and we actually _are_ going to that concert.

But I doubt that.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Probably Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> Unless my mom is lying to me and we actually _are_ going to that concert.
> 
> But I doubt that.


Cool. Classic. :D I suggest THIS it's TOTALLY a Broadway Musical... :D?


----------



## glitchedgamer (Dec 23, 2009)

I "accidentally" found out my brother got a turntable that can also play CDs and has iPod support. We even borrowed a few records from my aunt to use (can't wait to hear Black Sabbath on vinyl).


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> I "accidentally" found out my brother got a turntable that can also play CDs and has iPod support. We even borrowed a few records from my aunt to use (can't wait to hear Black Sabbath on vinyl).


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE

that sounds awesome :D


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Dec 23, 2009)

The only thing I want for Christmas is a piano and piano lessons. I want to learn to play so badly, not to mention the piano is my favorite instrument.
Other than that, my christamas gifts for everyone are going to be big hugs, mainly because I'm broke.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> The only thing I want for Christmas is a piano and piano lessons. I want to learn to play so badly, not to mention the piano is my favorite instrument.
> Other than that, my christamas gifts for everyone are going to be big hugs, mainly because I'm broke.


only a piano xD ONLY. :D


*plays piano* :3

[/wantsabighug:(]


----------



## spaekle (Dec 24, 2009)

postin this from my  dsi olololo

yeah, this is my gift from my parents, along with the first Professor Layton game. It came with the browser and flipnote thing already installed, and it's not even an XL. :v


----------



## Barubu (Dec 24, 2009)

> Lol, true. But I don't think the dogs would like it. :/


i dunno,maybe they would.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention I wanted one of those rocking seats you can play video games in and Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks. <3

I got the rocking seat today from some of our family's friends. :D

And... a watch you can upload photos onto from another family (My godparents and their son). Can't wait to see what I get tonight, since my mom's working tomorrow.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2009)

I really dunno what I want. I know I need a new microphone and an office chair, so it'd be nice to get those.
Well I DO want Spirit Tracks now I know it's out. It'd be epic to actually get it.
Maybe a new kitten too. :3

But Mom keeps acting suspicious whenever I go in our van, so chances are I've gotten something good. She never does that when I get crap presents. Like last year she did and I got my fabulous tablet and I'm pretty sure I also got a DS game (although I can't remember which one out of the five I have), and she didn't the year before and all I got was clothes, candy and a few computer games that I'm damn sure she only bought for herself because I don't play them.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 24, 2009)

i got a new guitar and a new amp to go with it. : D

the guitar is a fender jazzmaster, while the amp is a vox cambridge 30. they're both really awesome and i love them.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 24, 2009)

Let's see.

_The Oresteia_ and _Prometheus Unbound and Other Plays_ by Aeschylus
_Frogs and Other Plays_ by Aristophanes
_The Genius of Charles Darwin_, _Root of All Evil?_, and _Enemies of Reason_ by Richard Dawkins.
_The Dream Hunters_ by Neil Gaiman
_Good Omens_ by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett, and it is something of a miracle I didn't get it until now.
_Not by Genes Alone_ by Peter J. Richerson and Robert Boyd

And miscellaneous other things (like a bag made of ties).


----------



## nastypass (Dec 24, 2009)

Haven't actually opened my presents yet (come faster tomorrow augh) but I'm pretty sure that I'm getting And Another Thing[/U by Eoin Colfer.  I know this because any time I would walk over to it at Borders, mom would drag me away saying "Christmas is coming!"

I also bought Borderlands this morning as an early present for myself.  However, because games take ages to download, I'm just going to let it do so overnight and play it in the morning.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, tCoD.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 25, 2009)

http://isitchristmas.com/
It says yes, yay.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 25, 2009)

I have no idea what I want or what I'm getting. I asked for the Owl City CD and the new Kingdom Hearts game. And mascara because I'm running out. I'm pretty happy with what I've gotten from friends so far though.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 25, 2009)

http://mega64.com/2009/12/24/time-for-christmas-2006/

merry christmas everyone


----------



## nastypass (Dec 25, 2009)

Mum let me open one present early.

I Am America

(And So Can You!)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 25, 2009)

Guess where I'm typing this from?

My room. <3

Laptop ftw.


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 25, 2009)

3 more hours before I can get up

I think that, since roughly 10 or 11 on Wednesday, I have only have two or three hours of sleep x.x

Anyways, Merry Christmas everybody! Since I don't know what I have yet, I'll say what I got my family

My grandmother: A towel holder in the shape of a dragonfly (the tail curves). It is actually well designed and something that she would like

My little sister: Two gifts. She got her first one on Christmas eve. It is a fancy plush tree ornament. Her second gift is a large poster with all 5 Disney Faeries on it

My mom: A beautiful shell necklace made in Veitnam (the place I bought from does fair trade, and each piece of work is unique, so bonus :3)

My girlfriend: While not family, I still think I should mention her. She gets a beautiful jewelry box made of wood. It has red velvetish fabric on the inside


----------



## Autumn (Dec 25, 2009)

Walker said:


> I Am America
> 
> (And So Can You!)


I got that toooooo~! *happy*


----------



## nastypass (Dec 25, 2009)

A FULL LIST OF SPOILS:

Pendulum - In Silico
Gorillaz - Gorillaz
A Rubik's cube
A pocket watch
I Am America (And So Can You!) by Stephen Colbert
And Another Thing by Eoin Colfer
A cordless mouse (needed one of these things for aaages)
A gaming headset <3 (no more silly stand mic & earbuds that don't block out my mom vacuuming!)
$25 Borders gift card
More chocolate than I can keep track of whoah


----------



## Zeph (Dec 25, 2009)

What did I get? Hmm...

New DS Lite - My old one was knackered and broken beyond belief. I would have got a DSi but we're a little shorter on money than usual; also I only really established what I wanted on the 20th because I'm a bit silly.
Webcam - Yay.
Some awesome clothes et cetera - Including a rainbow-colour Space Invaders T-shirt which I am in love with. AND I FINALLY HAVE SOCKS THAT AREN'T BLACK OR WHITE. REJOICE.
A copious amount of chocolate - Nomanomanom.
£20 from my grandparents - I've already used this to order The Orange Box from Amazon, which, again, I asked for, but on such short notice there was no chance of it being here on time.


----------



## Green (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's the rest of my stuff from last night:

-My old phone that had broken was repaired. :D
-A mini-mouse for my Netbook, that came with a sleeve for the laptop as well. <3
-A bunch of really awesome clothes. ;F


----------



## Shiva64 (Dec 25, 2009)

Didn't get anything overly exciting this year.. but I am actually happy with everything I did get. Was either something I needed, or somewhat wanted that people could afford.

- A job (earlier this year, but hey! It pays me $11.10 an hour, so that's really good all year round!)
- Laptop! Although, I got it myself and about a month ago, but I'm happy enough that I have enough money to _afford one_. (lease-to-own, but still satisfied)
- My own bed sheet set. Nice and soft. :)
- Hot Wheels Donkey Kong monster truck
- Shy Guy DS Expressions Kit (The pen-like stylus will really come in handy for my carpal tunnel :) )
- Moisture Therapy lotion, skin cream, and body wash
- Two different flavors of coffee
- And the Enamel Navy DS Lite from Japan, and The World Ends With You. Both are gonna come late. Late Christmas/Birthday present combo, I guess.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 25, 2009)

1 - Flip MinoHD
1 - Cool watch
1 - Bandanna from the Skullcandy that my brother got (which are pretty damned awesome so I'm gonna see if I can steal them once in a while)
2 - $10 iTunes gift cards cause my dad didn't want his

I am happy with this haul!


----------



## Icalasari (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, just finished a little bit ago. Here are my gifts:

Stocking Stuffers:

-Tolberone
-Tolberone Crisp
-Assorted Lifesavers
-24 AA Batteries
-Snowman Popping Candy
-Hand Sanitizer Six Pack
-Skittles
-Theodore Chipmunk Plush
-More Hand Sanitizer
-Push Pop

Main Gifts:

-Chocolate Covered Cherries
-Cologne Sampler + Gift Card for whatever cologne I choose
-2000 Wii Points
-Socks
-Underwear. Oh lord, did I get underwear x.x
-Fabric for sewing with :D
-Nivea Gift Box. I think my grandmother was trying to tell me I stink XD
-WIGGLY ARM OCTOPUS! :D
-XY Skin Care Set, despite me having doctor prescribed medicine for my face XD
-Yu-Gi-Oh! Millennium World Volume 4, which I already have XDDDDD
-Parasyte Volumes 2, 3, and 5. Yeah, guess what I'm exchanging the Millennium World volume that I already have for?

And the surprise gift:

-iPhone 3G S

I was not expecting that whatsoever


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 25, 2009)

my total haul.. um..

-red fender jazzmaster, '66 japanese reissue
-vox cambridge 30 floor unit with built-in reverb
-$100 american express gift card
-joe jackson, _i'm the man_ on LP
-elvis costello, _the best of elvis costello and the attractions_ on LP
-four t-shirts: one my bloody valentine t-shirt with the _you made me realise_ cover art on it, one my bloody valentine t-shirt with the _loveless_ cover art on it in black, one sonic youth t-shirt, and one panda bear t-shirt
-a pair of bdg skinny jeans from urban outfitters
-$100 from my paternal grandmother
-$??? from my maternal grandparents (if they're giving me any money, i probably won't see it until next month when my mom and brother come home)

with the cash i now have, i bought this stuff...

-elvis costello, _my aim is true_ on LP
-animal collective, _here comes the indian_, _sung tongs_, _feels_, _strawberry jam_, and _merriweather post pavilion_ on CD
-cocteau twins, _head over heels_, _treasure_, _victorialand_, _blue bell knoll_, and _heaven or las vegas_ on CD
-aphex twin, _selected ambient works '85-'92_, _selected ambient works vol. II_, _the richard d. james album_, and _i care because you do_ on CD
-talk talk, _the colour of spring_, _spirit of eden_, and _laughing stock_ on CD
-pavement, _slanted and enchanted_, _crooked rain, crooked rain_, _wowee zowee_, _brighten the corners_, and _terror twilight_ on CD
-the clash, _the clash_, _give 'em enough rope_, _london calling_, and _sandinista!_ on CD
-television, _adventure_ on CD
-suicide, _suicide_ on CD
-the pop group, _y_ on CD

i've got my eyes on some other stuff, too. they're all auctions, though.. so i won't say i've got them down pat.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 25, 2009)

dude, fc, badass haul :O

it amuses me that we refer to our gifts as "hauls" as if it is a criminal offense to receive gifts at christmastime


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 25, 2009)

I got:
Two sweatshirts
A blow dryer (the fuck?)
A new alarm clock that you can hook up your iPod to (have needed one of these)
A watch with real diamonds on it
AND MY FUCKING DAMN OFFICE CHAIR <3

And god is it comfortable. I guess I'll buy Spirit Tracks and the new microphone later on with my own money (maybe that new kitten too)

And that's not even counting the stocking stuffers. Sure it's not as nice as some of what everyone else got, but being so hard on cash right now, this is just fine <3


----------



## Flareth (Dec 25, 2009)

-Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
-The Sims 3
- Band Hero
-Miles Edgeworth Files Manga
-Clothes/slippers/belt
-Carrie underwood- Play On and Carnival Ride
- Pinky and the Brain Volume 2
-and last but certainly not least.....WHOSE LINE SEASON 1!!
-Oh wait,  something better than that. I'M GOING TO SEE TAYLOR SWIFT IN MARCH!!


----------



## spaekle (Dec 25, 2009)

All of my presents:


DSi
Professor Layton and the Curious Village - this game is so lulzy. I love how everyone you talk to is like BY THE WAY, SOLVE THIS RANDOM PUZZLE. Also it's very good at making me feel stupid :[
Phantasy Star 0 - I've played this game the most out of the ones I got; now that I've beaten that goddamn dragon it's pretty fun!
Spirit Tracks - this one is still shrink-wrapped. I'll play it today.
Lindor Truffles and Swedish Fish :D
Moon Sand? lol.
Some computer program you can make ringtones with. My phone is always on vibrate so I dunno how much I'll use that, but I guess I'll look at it.
 Somewhere around $100 total, and a $20 Wal-Mart gift card (I appreciate that, but _why_ Wal-Mart? D:)
 ...and sometime I can go pick out some clothes I like and some new bedsheets, because my family members buying clothes for me is always fail waiting to happen.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 25, 2009)

I received:
A LAPTOP!! That I have proceeded to name Cherry.
Owl City CD
Brendan Benson CD
Two shirts 
Two pairs of leggings
Thirty Two Etudes for clarinet
A hat
mascara
Headphones
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
A laptop bag
Socks!
Body wash and lotion
Body mist
A necklace
A decent number of gift cards
Plentiful chocolate

Good year, good year. I'm expecially pleased with the laptop because I wasn't really expecting one.

EDIT: Oh, and an apple as per tradition.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 25, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> dude, fc, badass haul :O
> 
> it amuses me that we refer to our gifts as "hauls" as if it is a criminal offense to receive gifts at christmastime


i'm definitely happy with everything. i didn't expect anything this year, so to get such nice stuff is great. the guitar and amp are both wonderful. <3333 it's probably really weird to admit this, but i'm only about halfway through picking up new records. once i know how the auctions go, i can find out how much else i have left to spend. :/ i hate sounding like i spend a lot of money.. outside of christmas and my birthday, i never spend money in bulk.

even considering all the gifts, i'm just happy to know the people i do. i owe a lot to them. they're the reason why i'm happy on any given day. : ) i hope the things i gave to them in return were nice, too.


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't get much. Oh well.

-Wii Remote
-Nunchuk Remote for Wii.
-The simpsons game (Wii)
-Top Gear book 2010
-The Broons Book (Love this)
-Chocolate
-Coca Cola


----------



## Mercy (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas was awesome this year. I succeeded in getting my parents more presents I think. :D

Let's see what I got... :3

- A new laptop <3333 It's awesome! I love it.  It has a webcam and everything. :3
- Socks! <3 Lots and lots of them
- $25
-Pajamas with penguins on them <3
- A matching pink fleece blanket with penguins on it
- Pants
- Two Warriors books
- A "Do it yourself" Henna kit. :D
- Chocolate, like a chocolate orange, Tim Tams (<3333), and Pocky
- Oh and a bottle of Ramune
- And some makeup. Yay. I needed some more. :]


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 25, 2009)

Time for my list now!

iPod Touch (!)
diy internal combustion engine (or, put together parts of a battery powered thing that looks like one)
Zelda Spirit Tracks :D
4x4x4 Rubik's Cube
Lots of chocolate
A mini slinky out of a cracker.
More but that would make my list too long.

EDIT: Oh and the latest Star Trek film on DVD <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 25, 2009)

Other than my AWESOMELY AWESOME laptop:

Runaways 8 & 9
Sherpa Hat
Replacement DS
Barnes & Noble Gift Cards ($45)
Sketchbook
DS Case


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 25, 2009)

HD video camera! It's charging right now.

Assorted Metal CD. I'm listening to it right now!

A few books. 

A PILE OF USELESS CRAP!

...Did I mention my Bro-in-law got a PS3 and I played a bunch of Modern Warfare 2? He kept dying so the gaming master (Me), took over. And I kicked ass! If you play, the best weapon is the:
FAL ACOD W/ SHOTGUN

Sniper Rifle and semi-auto shotgun.

Bye.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 25, 2009)

I got a new tv that isn't 4 inches tall(even though my brother got a laptop and already has a big tv),Barnes & Noble Gift Cards ($45),DS Case , DS game, nunchucks, nunchuck for wii,and a cool coffee mug with a place for the spoon in the handle.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 25, 2009)

--Digital camera and gear
--Pretty poster for my room
--Garfield calander
--$200
--Best Buy gift card
--GameStop gift card
--Movie theater gift card
--Some clothes
--cookbook


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 26, 2009)

i got less sw33t l00t than usual, but it doesn't really matter i guess. the best thing i recieved was this extremely soft blanket/pillow which is... awesome, and like, beyond comfortable. then i got one of those big iPods that holds more music than one could possibly own which is also great, because i really needed one of them to accommodate my expanding musical library. it sucked to have to fuck around with iTunes every time i got a new album, which is like... daily. 

then i got some xbox games. backstory: like a month ago i traded my guitar for my friend's xbox 360, but i didn't really have any games or xbox live, and the tv i had to use the xbox with was probably the shittiest thing in the world. i mean, the screen was literally smaller than the screen of my _laptop_. so like a week ago i got a nice big tv to play it on, which was nice of course, but i didn't really have any games other than super mario bros 3. which looks nice in hi-def but come on you can find something better. i was going to ask for call of duty and assassin's creed, except then my bumbling but well-meaning father told me i can't play any m-rated games until my grades get better (???) and so i was stuck there with a big nice tv and a shiny new xbox with no games. :(

then, dad came to the rescue, i guess, and got me for christmas a batman game i've never heard of and some game with a car on the cover, the name of which i promptly forgot and thus have been calling it all day "car game 64", which i will probably continue to refer to it as. dad told me that they both got scores of like 9.0 from gamestop which is nice because i know that he didn't just blindly pick games "oh, you liked that movie wall-e, didn't you?" style. so, batman game looks pretty fun i guess, and car game 64 looks like a tolerable activity. could be worse. 

then i also got like a tambourine or something from some people that live far away who i've never met, and a book or two.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 26, 2009)

> Tim Tams (<3333)


You can get Tim Tams outside of Australia? Seriously?


----------



## Mercy (Dec 26, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> You can get Tim Tams outside of Australia? Seriously?


Apparently. I don't know exactly where my parents managed to find them, but I'm happy they did. <3


----------



## spaekle (Dec 26, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> You can get Tim Tams outside of Australia? Seriously?


I've been seeing those in stores here. A company called Pepperidge Farm has started selling them; Wiki says this:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Tim Tams were introduced to the U.S.A. through Pepperidge Farm as a promotional item from November 2008 to March 2009.[4] They were sold through Target stores only; varieties offered were Original (sold as Chocolate Crème) and Caramel. Pepperidge Farm re-released these two varieties with Classic Dark 19th October 2009. This time the Original and Caramel varieties are available in supermarkets other than Target. They will be available in the U.S.A. until March 2010 and at the same time every year.[5]


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 26, 2009)

Time to add the stuff I got at Grandma's to the list.

-A mug filled with candy
-a bottle cap necklace filled with glass that had an image of the Wicked Witch of the West inside 
-One of those sarcastic plaques
-A make-it-yourself fiber optic lamp (the set is for one shaped like a peacock)
-A necklace made of balls of varying sizes
-And the entirety of the series 'Firefly' on DVD.

Yup. Not a bad haul.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 26, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:
			
		

> I've been seeing those in stores here. A company called Pepperidge Farm has started selling them; Wiki says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at Tim Tam box* They're Pepperidge Farm. That explains how they got them. Last time I got Tim Tams, they were in New Zealand and we couldn't find them anywhere in the US. :3


----------



## Eonrider (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a Nintendo Wii.  And three books, Crocodile Tears, The Wizard of Rondo, and The Children of Hurin.  Also, a dart board, a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles DS game, some money, and carnivorous plants.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 26, 2009)

Eonrider said:


> and carnivorous plants.


ooh, what kind :D?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 26, 2009)

My stuffs:

- camera
- £100+ pounds comprising of £75 cash, £25 Amazon gift certificate and an indeterminate amount in giftcards
- 5000 rubles (which make me feel so amazingly rich. FIVE FUCKING THOUSAND screw the exchange rate that's a big number)
- clothes
- mini doughnut maker, had a go on that today, it makes like 40 of them from one batch of batter and they're pretty tasty.
- chocolate
- teeny tiny alarm clock
- two DVDs (Michael McIntyre and some movie I've never heard of)
- stuff I forgot and can't be bothered to remember right now.

Christmas was pretty fun :> My mum managed to drop the trifle on Christmas eve, but it only had the jelly in it at that point so she made more and Christmas was saved. Later on I managed to finish Final Fantasy IX and Banjo-Kazooie (there's still another Note Door but the credits rolled so :p) but I officially gave up on ever beating Barbaros in Zack&Wiki. 

Finally, whoever still puts those fucking stupid jokes in Christmas crackers needs to be viciously beaten.


----------



## Flora (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I did get that Broadway thing.  One of my favorite parts of my haul ^^

I also got a wicked awesome shirt with this quote on it:

"All that you see and seem is but a dream withing a dream"-Edgar Allen Poe

I looked it up but I can't find the shirt D:

Along with a bunch of video games and books.


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 26, 2009)

The big gift this year was a Wii for the family from "Santa". The only thing I actually asked for was stylises for my DS since I lost mine, witch my brother got me. I also got:

A McDonald's gift card
A Target gift card
A remote and nunchuck for the Wii
A boat load of candy(mostly chocolate)
A Pokemon board game(it looks like a cross between Bingo and Yahtzee)
Catz 2 for the DS
A tiger figurine
A 2010 calender with adorable kittens on it
A book on big cats(why yes, I do love cats. You noticed?)
Pajamas
A Rubits-cube
Stationary with my first initial on it
A wallet and key chain that match said stationary

I'm pretty happy with it, especially the chocolate.


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 27, 2009)

Christmas for me was great. I got a couple shirts, one of which is a True Blood shirt <3 an owl calender, a Slipknot belt buckle, a $25 Barnes and Noble gift card and the chance to see my family :3 That was the best part (I sound like a cheesey Christmas movie..)


----------



## Spoon (Dec 27, 2009)

I got some pretty cool stuff this year. There's 5,000 some pieces of paper in my living room and the sad thing is I'm not even exegerrating. Phantom Hourglass and Pokémon Pearl have been added to my collections of games, along with a DSi as a replacement for my DS lite. Plus I got this giant bubble wand and solution, which I'm way too excited about for my own good. My awesome friend made a scarf for me with a white-bellied Pikachu on it. <3~ I got three other scarves, too. And I have gift card money for Borders. Oh, and my grandma got me a 3D glose puzzle, which looks pretty cool.


----------



## Eonrider (Dec 27, 2009)

> ooh, what kind :D?


I got a Venus Flytrap, and two different kinds of pitcher.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 27, 2009)

Eonrider said:


> I got a Venus Flytrap, and two different kinds of pitcher.


Oh, awesome. I had a Venus Flytrap this year along with a Sarracenia/North American pitcher plant. The Sarracenia's still alive after being buried in snow outside for a good five days; the VFT, not so much. :( 

But Nepenthes/tropical pitcher plants are always the best! Even if I can't keep them as long without fancy greenhouse equipment.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 31, 2009)

My mom told me that most of my Christmas gifts are coming after Christmas because both of my parents have been working overtime.

I did get some, though: 

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince (the movie) from my stepsister

Battle of Giants: Dragons for Nintendo DS

Spore for PC, which I've been playing obsessively since I got it. Two Space stages, one Tribal stage, and two Creature stages so far. I hate the Grox. Damn bastards. Waged war on me after I talked to them one time on a mission (and gave them 100,000 Sporebucks in the process, and took a mission for them) and now I can't even try to make peace. And they destroyed my home planet and all but two of my colony planets. Shouldn't you get to know someone better before you try to blow them up? What would have happened if America and Russia wouldn't stop blowing each other up? Yeah, that's what's happening here.

On Christmas, I had to stop playing Spore for a while so my mom and I could go see Avatar (in 2D, because my mom was afraid of getting vertigo). It was pretty good, and we've decided to see it in 3D tomorrow.

The latest issue of National Geographic arrived in the mail the other day, but I'm not sure if that was intentional.

And, finally, one of the dentists at my mom's work brought a 44.8 ounce Hershey's Kiss for everyone to have, but no one wanted it. My mom volunteered me to have it instead, so it's sitting on the coffee table in front of me right now.

And finally, my stepdad went to Iowa to visit a friend for a week, which at times I would consider a gift. It's actually not that different around my house, except for the fact that there's a lot less sports and more Ghost Hunters and Animal Planet.

...Now that I type all that out, I feel kind of spoiled ;-;


----------

